# Rotate Steering Column to Start



## GTO Rambler (May 20, 2021)

Application: 3 speed automatic transmission on the console
Once I place the car in park and go to remove the key, I have to rotate the steering column slightly to get the key out. Also, I have to rotate the column if I want the car to start. 

Buddy of mine has 4 speed and he has a Reverse Lock-Out Rod w/Swivel 4-Spd., A-Body on it that prevents this. I am wondering if there is something similar that requires the car to be in park for turning it off and starting. Looking for any help I can get....thanks in advance.


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

You need to adjust the "back drive" rod that connects the steering column to the transmission. There is a jam bolt on the pivot that is on the end of the rod under the car. Place the car in park, loosen the bolt and push the rod up towards the steering column. Then tighten the bolt and everything should work as designed.


----------



## GTO Rambler (May 20, 2021)

Rocketman269v said:


> You need to adjust the "back drive" rod that connects the steering column to the transmission. There is a jam bolt on the pivot that is on the end of the rod under the car. Place the car in park, loosen the bolt and push the rod up towards the steering column. Then tighten the bolt and everything should work as designed.


Thanks so much for the response. Glad to hear it should be easy.

Edit: That fixed the problem. Thanks so much!


----------

